# January 2010 trip - Northern inland NSW and Southern inland Qld



## TNWJackson (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi all,

I've posted these pics on another forum that I know some APS members frequent and moloch's awesome sequences above almost make me too embarassed to post them here too but what the hell, I thought I would anyway!

The pictures are in roughly chronological order, as we moved North through NSW (inland, but not further West than Coonamble, which was flooded at the time) and up into South Central Queensland. We got as far North as Carnarvon Gorge where we stayed very briefly and saw one stone gecko (woohoo!) before heading South again via the coastal route.....we saw nothing at all worth mentioning on the way home . The post is rather light on text but I'm more than happy to discuss any specific animals or locations if asked. Anyway....enjoy!

_Pogona barbata_







_Hypsilurus spinipes_






_Varanus varius_






_Furina diadema_






_Lialis burtonis_






_Underwoodisaurus milii_






_Anomalopus leuckartii_






_Oedura robusta_






_Underwoodisaurs milii_






same lizard






_Pogona barbata_






_Oedura monilis_






_Strophurus williamsi_






_Diplodactylus vittatus_






_Denisonia devisi_






_Strophurus taenicauda_






_Pygopus shraderi_






_Lerista emmotti_






_Strophurus williamsi_ (gravid)






_Brachyurophis australis_






_Denisonia devisi_ - road accident or caudal luring accident?






same snake






Pseudechis australis






same snake






_Lialis burtonis_






same lizard






_Lucasium steindachneri_






_Aspidites melanocephalus_ - this guy was really impressive, the biggest wild BHP I've seen at well over two metres long (I'd say around 8ft). He was much more impressive than my photos of him at any rate, I couldn't get him to sit still and the jet black of the head makes these guys hard to photograph in my opinion.






same snake






_Paradelma orientalis_






_Brachyurophis australis_






_Diplodactylus vittatus_






_Underwoodisaurus milii_






_Suta suta_






_Strophurus taenicauda_


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics, love the spiny tail & golden tail geckos. The australis is fantastic!


----------



## James..94 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great pics


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome pics Twink and thanks for sharing 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## TNWJackson (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Hi Sandee, it has been a long time indeed! Hope you're keeping well.


----------



## Stevo2 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great trip from the looks of it! Thanks for making us all jealous.... lol.


----------



## nathancl (Mar 4, 2010)

sounds like a fun trip buddy,

love that area of qld (carnarvon etc)


----------



## mark83 (Mar 4, 2010)

nice pics. especially the beardie


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 5, 2010)

Lerista emmotti? How far out did you go? Are you sure it's not _Lerista punctatovittata_? I'm pretty sure emmotti has front legs as well (although it's not immediately obvious from your pics). 

Otherwise great pics. Looks like it was a very successful trip. There's a few species there that I haven't got around to finding yet!

-H


----------



## JasonL (Mar 5, 2010)

Great pics, I would hazzard to guess the missing tail on the DeVis was an accident, car or predator... I don't believe they "lure" as such.
Barbata pics are fantastic.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 5, 2010)

that must have been one fantastic trip , awesome pics too.


----------



## reptilerob (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome photos, i havnt got a clue what half of them are because im a dumbass and use common names!!!


----------



## moloch05 (Mar 7, 2010)

I looked back again at these ... such nice shots. I really like the lighting on the the head of the Lace Monitor. Great photo!

Regards,
David


----------



## TNWJackson (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. I need to get a new flash gun (mine died on me some years ago), and then I'll be in business!


----------



## TNWJackson (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi Nephrurus,

You may be right about it being _L. punctatovittata_. Both species have front legs and so did this guy (and another I found), but _emmotti _has two toes on the forelimb and _punctatovittata _has only one. I foolishly didn't actually count toes but in other photos I have it looks as though the animals may have only had one toe on the forelimbs. The photos aren't conclusive but it looks as though you may have made a very good call! Next time I'll have to be more careful in my toe-counting!

cheers mate,

Tim


----------



## Macmilliam (Mar 29, 2010)

love the milli cheers for sharing


----------

